# Ufc 68, 3/3/07



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the card:
-Tim Sylvia vs. Randy Couture 
-Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle 
-Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald 
-Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Jason Lambert 
-Martin Kampmann vs. Drew McFedries 

Preliminary Bouts:
-Jon Fitch vs. Luigi Fioravanti 
-Matt Hamill vs. Rex Holman 
-Gleison Tibau vs. Jason Dent 
-Jamie Varner vs. Jason Gilliam 
Any picks?
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> Here's the card:
> -Tim Sylvia vs. Randy Couture
> -Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle
> -Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald
> ...



Here are my picks:

Couture
Hughes
Franklin
Babalu
McFedries


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Feb 27, 2007)

OK here's mine:
-Tim Sylvia vs. Randy Couture  Tim Sylvia, KO big right hand
-Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle  Matt Huges
-Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald - Rich Franklin,  Gonna be good, Rich has to come back
-Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Jason Lambert  Renato Sobral, he has been in w/ Chuck 2X
-Martin Kampmann vs. Drew McFedries - Kampmann

Preliminary Bouts:
-Jon Fitch vs. Luigi Fioravanti - Luigi, I liked how he looked against Chris Leben
-Matt Hamill vs. Rex Holman  Hamill, he is 7 yrs. younger, 37 vs 30
-Gleison Tibau vs. Jason Dent  Tibau because he has twice as many fights
-Jamie Varner vs. Jason Gilliam - Varner
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 5, 2007)

Here they are:
*Randy Couture Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 5th round .*
*Matt Hughes Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Martin Kampmann Wins by Submission at 4:06 in the 1st round by triangle choke.*
*Rich Franklin Wins by Stoppage (Corner) at 5:00 in the 2nd round by TKO.*
*Jason Lambert Wins by Technical Knock Out at 3:36 in the 2nd round .*
*Matt Hamill Wins by Technical Knock Out at 4:00 in the 1st round .*
*Jon Fitch Wins by Submission at 3:05 in the 3rd round by rear naked choke.*
*Jason Dent Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Jamie Varner Wins by Submission at 1:34 in the 1st round by tapout.*
*Randy won every round.  Jason Lambert looked very good.  I lost 4.*
*Thanks,*
*Sensei Tom*


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 5, 2007)

My instructor is lining up Matt Hughes to come visit our school later in the year


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah for Randy, Matt, and Rich!!!!!!!!


----------

